# 4 bolt square hydraulic flange



## pete cain (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi folks,
Does anyone know what the 4 bolt flange pattern is called on small grey market tractors' hydraulic pumps? Mine is about 25.5 or 26mm between bolts. They're in a square pattern. Some machines only use 3 out of 4, so it looks like 3, but it's really 4. In any case, I'm looking for what those ports / flanges are referred to as? I'm thinking it's a JIS standard, but I can't find any standard that goes down to that small of a bolt pattern.

This pump, for instance, has that pattern:





Mitsubishi / satoh hydraulic pump assembly - Mitsubishi Compact Tractor Parts


Mitsubishi / satoh hydraulic pump assembly




www.compactractorparts.com





(not the mounting flange, the flange where the hydraulic line goes)

What is that called, anybody know?


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

possibly a NEMA standard?


----------



## pete cain (Feb 5, 2018)

Groo said:


> possibly a NEMA standard?


NEMA? As in the National Electrical Manufacturers Association?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

This should help, we have always called the block a square flange.










Square Flanges


Square flanges are used in hydraulic systems to connect a pipe to component or a pipe to pipe connection. As the name implies, square flanges are squarely shaped. Square flange can be classified as two materials which are steel or stainless steel. It is



www.rfshydraulics.com


----------



## pete cain (Feb 5, 2018)

FredM said:


> This should help, we have always called the block a square flange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's definitely a square flange, but nothing I've found goes down as small as 25 - 26mm between bolts. The 2 JIS standards shown in the link all start at around 40mm and go up from there.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

From the dimensions you supplied, it sounds metric to me..... In the U.S., they are known as a SAE 4-bolt mounting flange. The size is denoted by a "SAE Code". Here's a link that explains it.....

SAE Hydraulic Flanges


----------



## pete cain (Feb 5, 2018)

Bob Driver said:


> From the dimensions you supplied, it sounds metric to me..... In the U.S., they are known as a SAE 4-bolt mounting flange. The size is denoted by a "SAE Code". Here's a link that explains it.....
> 
> SAE Hydraulic Flanges


It's definitely metric. It's a Japanese tractor from the '70s, it's not going to be in alignment with SAE standards  Thanks though.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pete cain said:


> Hi folks,
> Does anyone know what the 4 bolt flange pattern is called on small grey market tractors' hydraulic pumps? Mine is about 25.5 or 26mm between bolts. They're in a square pattern. Some machines only use 3 out of 4, so it looks like 3, but it's really 4. In any case, I'm looking for what those ports / flanges are referred to as? I'm thinking it's a JIS standard, but I can't find any standard that goes down to that small of a bolt pattern.
> 
> This pump, for instance, has that pattern:
> ...


25mm to 26mm between each bolt is equal to 1-inch (aka 25.4mm) 

Most of the time Asian tractors are made to JIS standards or Korea standards. In rare instances you'll come across Indian (India) standards that are equal or modified British standards. With China, nearly anything goes. 

The 4-bolted plate is the suction cover plate. That's what we call it in the Yanmar Japan tractor realm.


----------



## pete cain (Feb 5, 2018)

bmaverick said:


> 25mm to 26mm between each bolt is equal to 1-inch (aka 25.4mm)
> 
> Most of the time Asian tractors are made to JIS standards or Korea standards. In rare instances you'll come across Indian (India) standards that are equal or modified British standards. With China, nearly anything goes.
> 
> The 4-bolted plate is the suction cover plate. That's what we call it in the Yanmar Japan tractor realm.


I am unsure what you mean by suction cover plate. It's not a plate, it's a weld-on flange I'm looking for. There's one on both the suction and pressure side of the pump. I'm sure this is a JIS (or similar) thing, and not an SAE thing. As far as I know, nothing in Japan is made to SAE standards. I'm sure it's close, though.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Look at J518 Code 61 and Code 62 4-Bolt Flanges


----------



## pete cain (Feb 5, 2018)

GUYS GUYS GUYS this is not going to be SAE!! Please stop responding with SAE / American stuff. I you don't know, that's ok. I don't know either, but there is no way Japan built a tractor in the '70s to SAE standards. On second thought, maybe we'll just call this one a mystery and leave it at that. Thanks for trying.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pete cain said:


> GUYS GUYS GUYS this is not going to be SAE!! Please stop responding with SAE / American stuff. I you don't know, that's ok. I don't know either, but there is no way Japan built a tractor in the '70s to SAE standards. On second thought, maybe we'll just call this one a mystery and leave it at that. Thanks for trying.


*"we'll just call this one a mystery and leave it at that" *

Probably the way to go Pete... It's always tough for us to help a guy on here that doesn't even know the name of the part he actually needs and gives critical dimensions as "ABOUT 25.5 or 26mm between bolts". Is that center-to-center, outside-to-outside, inside-to-inside? What did you use to come up with that precision measurement, a wooden ruler? 

Confusion is contagious and apparently you've infected several guys trying to help you. You should have just give us a heads up by starting out "I'm looking for a 4-bolt hydraulic *THINGY* that is *ABOUT* 25.5 or 26mm between bolts".... I'm sure that would have been a really strong clue as to how this thread was going to go and greatly reduced the responses that are apparently frustrating you.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

pete cain said:


> Hi folks,
> Does anyone know what the 4 bolt flange pattern is called on small grey market tractors' hydraulic pumps? Mine is about 25.5 or 26mm between bolts. They're in a square pattern. Some machines only use 3 out of 4, so it looks like 3, but it's really 4. In any case, I'm looking for what those ports / flanges are referred to as? I'm thinking it's a JIS standard, but I can't find any standard that goes down to that small of a bolt pattern.
> 
> This pump, for instance, has that pattern:
> ...


Pete!!, can you define "some machines only use 3 out of 4, so it looks like 3, but it's really 4", what are you describing?.

And better still, how about a photo of the area that you need this flange for, might help a lot, also describing your problem may help too.


----------



## pete cain (Feb 5, 2018)

Bob Driver said:


> *"we'll just call this one a mystery and leave it at that" *
> 
> Probably the way to go Pete... It's tough always tough for us to help a guy on here that doesn't even know the name of the part he actually needs and gives critical dimensions as "ABOUT 25.5 or 26mm between bolts". Is that center-to-center, outside-to-outside, inside-to-inside? What did you use to come up with that precision measurement, a wooden ruler?
> 
> Confusion is contagious and apparently you've infected several guys trying to help you. You should have just give us a heads up by starting out "I'm looking for a 4-bolt hydraulic *THINGY* that is *ABOUT* 25.5 or 26mm between bolts".... I'm sure that would have been a really strong clue as to how this thread was going to go and greatly reduced the responses that are apparently frustrating you.


Way to go Bob, we're all proud of you. You obviously know everthing. Except how to read, I guess. Or look at pictures.


----------



## pete cain (Feb 5, 2018)

FredM said:


> Pete!!, can you define "some machines only use 3 out of 4, so it looks like 3, but it's really 4", what are you describing?.
> 
> And better still, how about a photo of the area that you need this flange for, might help a lot, also describing your problem may help too.


Thanks for trying. For the record, I did post a picture. OK, not a real good one, but for someone who knows what I'm talking about, that's enough, and there's no other way I can describe it. I wasn't trying to solve a problem, I just wanted to know what it was called, really out of curiosity. I thought that's what forums were for. I regret asking. I'm out.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pete cain said:


> Way to go Bob, we're all proud of you. You obviously know everthing. Except how to read, I guess. Or look at pictures.


Pete, I've probably forgot more than you're ever gonna know..... Take a look in Lawn and Garden Tractors/Equipment in the Resource Manager section of this Forum to get an idea of how much I read and how much I try to help guys like you. Good luck finding the information you need on that about 25.5 or 26mm between bolts "thingy"


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

pete cain said:


> Thanks for trying. For the record, I did post a picture. OK, not a real good one, but for someone who knows what I'm talking about, that's enough, and there's no other way I can describe it. I wasn't trying to solve a problem, I just wanted to know what it was called, really out of curiosity. I thought that's what forums were for. I regret asking. I'm out.


So you couldn't answer my first question!!, so how in hell would "someone who knows what I am talking about" would know what this means??.

The only photo that is in this post shows a hydraulic pump, we can see where the flange from the hydraulic line bolts to, so really we don't know what you are talking about, even a pencil drawing would have helped.

Anyway!!, have a great New Year.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Something like this Bob?








There's some reading in the website link below, if Pete cares to have a look.









Fittings 101: Flange


Connection Types: Flanges & Flange Fittings What are Flange Fittings? Flange connections are typically used in applications that will encounter exceptionally high pressures when using pipe or tubing with an OD over 7/8 inches. They may be bolted together to mate two sections of pipe (tube or...




brennaninc.com


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Something like this Bob?
> View attachment 83992
> 
> There's some reading in the website link below, if Pete cares to have a look.
> ...


Dang it Bill.... There you go posting something with that *SAE* in it again. He is talking about the inlet/outlet port hose mounting flanges, but you can't under any circumstance share anything with him that even remotely mentions SAE. He's not actually looking for a replacement inlet/outlet hose mounting flange, he apparently just wants to know what they're called.... Can you help him out, without mentioning the term SAE?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pete cain said:


> Thanks for trying. For the record, I did post a picture. OK, not a real good one, but for someone who knows what I'm talking about, that's enough, and there's no other way I can describe it. I wasn't trying to solve a problem, I just wanted to know what it was called, really out of curiosity. I thought that's what forums were for. I regret asking. I'm out.


The image from your link shows, 









If we ignore the SAE mentioned in PogoBill's image and just look at it as a mated suction assembly, there is enough help.
Most of the time the pipe is welded to the suction flange plate. Some are like the cross section above. There are pros and cons to each way. Long term, I would like the non-welded version. Rust and fatigue of the parts can cause failures in a welded version. Then it's a huge hunt looking for some obscure custom part for that tractor model. For the bolted and o-ring type, it's just replace the o-ring every 20 years or so. 

With all that said, what's on your machine then?


----------



## Fotoguzzi (Jan 12, 2020)




----------

